# June'09 175 - CSL applicant



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

Is there any June 2009 applicant (visa type 175 - CSL) got CO assigned?????

If so, update in this thread......

Regards,
rangola


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Not yet, even the documents still all required.


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

steafo said:


> Not yet, even the documents still all required.


same here.........all documents still show required.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

very soon guys


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

steafo said:


> very soon guys


How did u say??


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Many people who applied in the beginning of June have taken the VISA, i expect that within two weeks we will have a case officers if we were lucky!

Regards,


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Guys,

As i expected , all documents status have been changed to "Received", Seems i have a case officer.

Tell me about yours.

Good Luck,


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

The case officer asked for the Med and PCC.

Regards,


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

For me too....Got CO...............requested for PCC and Med


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

On Monday the documents will be ready, Hopefully to get the visa within 24 days


----------



## Buddhini (Nov 23, 2009)

hey happy to hear that guys.Congrates.
I have applied from Sri Lanka.Applied on June 10th as the acknowlegment says.last month checked No CO assigned.
Visa type 175 CSL -Software Engineer. wondering how long will it take to assign for a CO..will it happen before Dec 31st.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm with that cohort too - Jun '09. CO assigned. Now am getting docs within the 28 days.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Is anybody of you have the status changed to MET or still required and received?

Regards,


----------



## Buddhini (Nov 23, 2009)

hey My Medicals & PCC is requested before Feb 1st...thanks guys & wish you all the best


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

No actually my status didnt change...


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a CO assigned as well and have been requested for medicals and PCC.
Currently living in Germany.
DIAC applied June 6th 2009.
CO assigned on 12th November 2009 and requested to provide medicals and PCC.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

maverick343?

What is the status of your documents?


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well.. I have opened another thread for this..
My PCC and medicals are still pending coz my wife is pregnant and we are thinking about deferring the case until the baby is born.

australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/33533-query-pcc-medicals-new-post.html

I will be posting a query on that thread shortly.

Cheers,

Maverick343


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Any June applicant got pre-grant letter??


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Not yet rangola, im afraid that it may take till after 15/January because of the holidays.

But did the documents status changed to met?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

mine is paper based application......so I don't have the option of checking it online also.....I'm also bit worried ...we need to wait till we hear from them


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

it depends on the case officer, some of them may take a days off before end of year, i wish that my case officer doesn't have any days left hehehe.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Any news guys?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes the same question i am also asking any NEWS........

...................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. *So having sleepless nights*


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

any updates for anyone???..


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

doc status is changed to met, 

requested for pcc and medicals....submitted by 26th Nov.....24th june applicant


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Still no update with less than two weeks to deadline.
In progress only the PCCs from two countries.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Amit who is ur CO? mine is A.R.

Please dont tell the full name.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

steafo....u r in which team?


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

What do u mean by team?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

my CO belongs to team 2.....


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

How can i know?


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

I got it, im from Team 7, Anybody from team7 guys???


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Team 5 here! Anyone from Team 5?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys......
Me belong to team 4
.......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. *So having sleepless nights *


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Amit? what is your team number?


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Team 2.... rangola we are together ....whos ur CO?


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

No news..........i dont know y they r taking these many days to finalize medicals??


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Any news guys?


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

I lodged my application in september and I have the case officer assigned on 10.12.09.




steafo said:


> Any news guys?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

mine is Team-1


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, 

Today my medicals status have been changed to "Referred". 

nowadays most of the applications are referred...Do u guys know when are x'mas and new year holidays starting with DIAC, I guess all our applications will be pushed in JAN for finalisation. 

Amit


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine is finalized from a week


----------



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

*co not assiegned yet*



rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any June 2009 applicant (visa type 175 - CSL) got CO assigned?????
> 
> ...


hi i am may 2009(175visa ) still co not assigned ..


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

You should issue a PLE.


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

steafo said:


> I got it, im from Team 7, Anybody from team7 guys???


Hello steafo... My case is also assigned to team 7


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Great, Please mention your timeline.


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is my timeline...

*ACS Applied*: April 29,2009, *ACS Acknowledgment:* May 1, 2009, *IELTS :* May 30, 2009, *IELTS Results (8 overall):* June 11, 2009, *ACS Approved:* July 1, 2009, *DIAC Applied:* July 21, 2009, *QLD SS Applied:* July 23, 2009, *QLD SS Acknowledgment:* August 7, 2009, *CO:* November 27, 2009, *PCC & F80 Sent:* December 5, 2009, *MED Sent:* December 6, 2009, *MED Delivered:* December 8, 2009


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

yinal512 said:


> Here is my timeline...
> 
> *ACS Applied*: April 29,2009, *ACS Acknowledgment:* May 1, 2009, *IELTS :* May 30, 2009, *IELTS Results (8 overall):* June 11, 2009, *ACS Approved:* July 1, 2009, *DIAC Applied:* July 21, 2009, *QLD SS Applied:* July 23, 2009, *QLD SS Acknowledgment:* August 7, 2009, *CO:* November 27, 2009, *PCC & F80 Sent:* December 5, 2009, *MED Sent:* December 6, 2009, *MED Delivered:* December 8, 2009


I am 175 Paper 
2231-79 dot NET Technologies Specialist 
MODL,CSL
No Agent


----------

